# Lye calculator and milk?



## Relax (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, 

If I am using goat's milk, heavy whipping cream or yogurt, do I need to add it somewhere on the lye calculator?  I see options for Goat Fat on one and Goat Tallow on another.  Is milk, cream and yogurt considered the same thing as the Fat options on the calculator.  Or is that Fat/tallow option for oils only?   I will use it as my liquid.  Sometimes all of the liquid and other times half. 

I already made a batch but didn't notice the option for Goat Fat until now.  I used goat milk, avocado purée, yogurt and water.  5% SF.  So far, it looks fine but now I'm not sure since I didn't add it to the calculator


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 23, 2015)

Goat's fat in a lye calculator is not the same as goat's milk. If you are using The Sage's calculator the fats are just broken down fat types. There is a thread in the forum about adjusting superfat when using goat's milk. I superfat low so I do not worry about the extra I will pick up from milks. Soap Calc calls it Tallow Goat which I assume is the proper way to list it, and less confusing


----------



## Relax (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, thanks!! I'm going to try a 3% superfat next time


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's a related thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52322

A full-fat milk, such as whole cow's milk (and I suppose whole goat milk), will add about 1% superfat to the recipe if used for all of the water-based liquid in the recipe. Once you get into the creams, I'd look at the nutrition labels and use the fat information there to decide if it will affect your recipe much or not.


----------

